# Cannot get gensplash to display anything

## STGMavrick

I've been trying for hours to get it working... Followed the gensplash howto and i just cannot get it working...

in my Grub.conf i have 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video:nvidiafb:1024x768-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0  initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768

In dmesg i see the following problems....

                     "Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:efb80000)

                      Built 1 zonelists

                      Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video:nvidiafb:1024x768-24@60                   splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/d$Unknown boot option    `(hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768': ignoring

                      Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done."

                      "PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

                       PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

                       PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:10000@f8000000 for 0000:01:00.0

                       PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

                         IO window: disabled.

                         MEM window: e1000000-e1ffffff

                         PREFETCH window: f0000000-f7ffffff"

splashutils is installed, everything has been added to either boot or default via rc-update just like the howto says....I've tried nvidiafb, vesafb....nothing works.  Only framebuffer i get is the penguin splash thast loaded from the kernel.

Any help would be great.[/code]

----------

## dgaffuri

 *STGMavrick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video:nvidiafb:1024x768-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0  initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768
> ```
> ...

 

I think you miss a newline before initrd.

----------

## chunderbunny

Additionally, the nvidiafb module conflicts with the binary nvidia X driver. Try switching ot the vesa or vesa-tng framebuffer drivers.

----------

## STGMavrick

Alright, followed your advice...created a new line below kernel for initrd line...

Rebooted after changing grub.conf.   It loads the initrd line, but shortly after it gives me 2 lines of No 8bpp image :silent splash

Things i've done since posting.  Compiled the kernel once with vesafb and tried that..... Compiled the kernel with vesafb-tng (what i usually run) tried that...... Still same output.    Found another guide who said to disable the penguin bootlogo in the kernel, i did that and still no luck.

Other than pulling the initrd line down below the kernel call, grub hasnt been changed... Is there anything i'm missing or is my system just not wanting to display a theme?

----------

## dgaffuri

These are exactly my grub.conf lines (with vesafb-tng)

```
kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda5 lapic pci=assign-busses video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd  /fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768
```

----------

## STGMavrick

does your fbsplash reside in boot or just that directory?   just making sure i need /boot/fbsplash-theme   and i'm not calling something that isnt needed.  Also, is mtrr required?  i know my card has it set to on and its mtrr 2.0 according to my /var/log/messages.

----------

## STGMavrick

 *STGMavrick wrote:*   

> does your fbsplash reside in boot or just that directory?   just making sure i need /boot/fbsplash-theme   and i'm not calling something that isnt needed.  Also, is mtrr required?  i know my card has it set to on and its mtrr 2.0 according to my /var/log/messages.

 

I just dont know hwy my system is being so damn difficult with this...

```
No 8bpp image in theme verbose

         No 8bpp image in theme silent

         Failed to load splash image silent
```

Its not the exact message, but its the jist of it

----------

## STGMavrick

Also should be noted that running 

```
#splash_manager --theme=livecd-2006.0 --cmd=set --tty=1 
```

 and switching over to tty1 doesnt display anything.[/code]

checking the contents of my fbsplash in /boot

```
# zcat /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768 | cpio --list .

dev

dev/fb

dev/misc

dev/vc

dev/null

dev/console

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0/1024x768.cfg

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0/images

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0/images/verbose-1024x768.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0/images/background-1024x768.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0/images/text.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.0/Vera.ttf

proc

root

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

sys

1356 blocks

```

Boot directory 

```
boot # dir

boot                             grub                    lost+found

fbsplash-Gentoo-Hornet-1024x768  linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768  linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

Updated copy of grub.conf  Everything is on one line except for the initrd call, thats on a seperate line.

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video:vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:2,1024x768-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768

```

Splash has also been added to boot via "rc-update add splash boot" (This was done in the very beginning)

So if anyone sees any problems or maybe something i havent done thats causing it to tell me that its failing to load images and that its looking for 8bpp images....let me know

----------

## dgaffuri

 *STGMavrick wrote:*   

> does your fbsplash reside in boot or just that directory?   just making sure i need /boot/fbsplash-theme   and i'm not calling something that isnt needed.  Also, is mtrr required?  i know my card has it set to on and its mtrr 2.0 according to my /var/log/messages.

 

The fbsplash is on /boot, but that's a file system on its own. Anyway there's a boot smlynk in /boot pointing to ., so it should be the same. I don't remember if the mtrr option is required to show the splash image. Sorry that I can't be more helpful.

----------

## STGMavrick

I've done it with mtrr called and not called...  

This is my system.  Gateway solo 9550.  Integrated Geforce2 Go 32mb vid.  AGP aperature = 128mb.

Compiled in the kernel i have Vesafb-tng( Ive tried it with vesafb too)  And the Nvidia framebuffer support.  Vesa vga is set to 1024x768-24@60 in the kernel.  I have all the options specified in the gentoo how to gensplash guide.  I do not have the boot logo enabled in the kernel.  I have tried enabling it and disabling it with the same options to see if it made a difference...it did not.

I have gensplash emerged.  I have my themes set in the correct location as per teh commands that i highlighted in code in my previous post.

Using splash_manager doesnt even display a theme on a different console...  There has to be something i'm missing.  I followed that guide completely accurate, there has to be something thats preventing it.  Is there a USE flag or some random config that i dont have something enabled thats preventing these stupid themes from working?

Besides the fact that it wont display by calling splash_manager, at startup i get...

```
No 8bpp verbose image specified in theme config

No 8bpp silent image specified in theme config

Failed to load the silent splash image
```

This happens before you see the "gentoo linux  www.gentoo.org" part of the kernel loading.

Also, it should be known that after my filesystem has been mounted during the boot process adn before HALD is started i do see this message

```
Setting framebuffer console images                             [OK]
```

but nothing ever appears.

I dont know, i'm completely lost....

----------

## STGMavrick

SOLVED...

i had video:vesafb  instead of video=vesafb....AND i didnt know that i wasnt supposed to have both vesafb-tng AND nvidia framebuffer support.... Works now

----------

## zAfi

change the title to solved too as well plz....I was just about to answer when I read your last post!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

